

Guy Makes $55,000 / Year Selling Candy On The Subway - nader
http://www.brandinfection.com/2011/12/11/guy-makes-55000-year-selling-candy-on-the-subway/

======
PythonDeveloper
Nice story... but it doesn't scale :)

